# New Years Resolutions?



## etexas (Dec 26, 2007)

Wanted to see the PB, 08 RESOLUTIONS! Being that I began the thread I will go first. : On the Spiritual front, a more disciplined Prayer Life. People mine (I will admit it) has been sloppy! On the Physical front, I have my new iPod and a super nice pair of running shoes, so I am going to start hitting the pavement again! People....I took our little dog for a walk, and got sore calves, I need to drop a good 20! It is just SAD! I am going through my "fat-Elvis" phase! Glad I am married....I would NOT get a date right now!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 26, 2007)

Ten years ago I made a resolution to never make another resolution. I've managed to keep that one all this time. It's probably the only one I've been successful at.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 26, 2007)

etexas said:


> Wanted to see the PB, 08 RESOLUTIONS! Being that I began the thread I will go first. : On the Spiritual front, a more disciplined Prayer Life. People mine (I will admit it) has been sloppy! On the Physical front, I have my new iPod and a super nice pair of running shoes, so I am going to start hitting the pavement again! People....I took our little dog for a walk, and got sore calves, I need to drop a good 20! It is just SAD! I am going through my "fat-Elvis" phase! Glad I am married....I would NOT get a date right now!



Sounds familiar. As a family, we've sworn off pop & fast food... each of these are gifts that keep on giving, so we thought it best to cut ourselves off cold turkey. Lord willing, we'll be very pleased with the results of our steadfastness in this.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 27, 2007)

Since its our first year of marriage, my wife and I Started a self made plan to read the whole Bible from DEC.25 to FEB.14.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 27, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> Since its our first year of marriage, my wife and I Started a self made plan to read the whole Bible from DEC.25 to FEB.14.



Whew! That's quick - are you doing it in the "one flesh" mode? I mean, since you're one flesh, in order to cover it in 7 weeks, all you really need to do is have you read half of it, and she can read the other half - then, your "one flesh" can lay claim to the whole


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 27, 2007)

thats true...see what my wife thinks 

It is quick but it has been a good overview...about 30 pages a day (1 1/2 hour of reading). I have been blessed picking up themes that I usually miss going a chapter a day. 

I have always struggled reading through the bible in year because half way through I get distracted (new book comes out, etc). We started a few days early (week ago) and are just getting into Numbers.

Our plan is a modified one off of this blog:
Bible Reading Plan: Southern Seminary Style | Said At Southern Seminary


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Ten years ago I made a resolution to never make another resolution. I've managed to keep that one all this time. It's probably the only one I've been successful at.


....Well Vic, I would take this type of resolution except the two things I gave, are things I really need to do, IF all works out I may try yours for 09!


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted to see the PB, 08 RESOLUTIONS! Being that I began the thread I will go first. : On the Spiritual front, a more disciplined Prayer Life. People mine (I will admit it) has been sloppy! On the Physical front, I have my new iPod and a super nice pair of running shoes, so I am going to start hitting the pavement again! People....I took our little dog for a walk, and got sore calves, I need to drop a good 20! It is just SAD! I am going through my "fat-Elvis" phase! Glad I am married....I would NOT get a date right now!
> ...


As far as "Fast-Food" I HATE it but I still eat it, I just do it a whole lot when I get busy, Megan and I have decided to have more food "prepped" here at the house, further, IF I am a sit where I am on the fly and need some FF, I will go to Chic-Fil-A and get grilled chicken on whole wheat with mustard and for the drink....water or OJ. No fries! That wil be tough, they have good waffle fries!


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 27, 2007)

etexas said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...




It may be unexciting or undramatic, but I commend the ole "continual crockpot" approach. At least during winter. Good hot food that varies by what is last tossed in. Cheap, healthy, and filling. Add some homemade Irish soda bread and you almost think you're just in from the moors.


crockpot soup

simple soda bread recipe


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...


Not a bad idea! I don't mind crock pot "chow", when I was growing up my pop ran our Tank&Treater company (oil storage for you non-Texans) anyway, sometimes he would have really weird hours so, my Mom, did a lot of crock pot food, since it was always ready and good and hot when Dad came home. Nice memories actually!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Dec 27, 2007)

Made a list of resolutions in 05 that I'm still going through.

Not 'new years', just resolutions.


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

BlackCalvinist said:


> Made a list of resolutions in 05 that I'm still going through.
> 
> Not 'new years', just resolutions.


???? Please share.....


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

joshua said:


> I pray that God will grant me these three:
> 
> 1. A Renewed Love for His Word.
> 2. A Rigorous Determination for Mortification.
> 3. A Consistent and Passionate Prayer Closet.



Nice list my Brother! Number 3 there is something I am really going to work on! I mean I pray, but it is like, when I wash my face, in the car (in silence) and siting in my recliner in my study, nothing wrong with these in and of themselves, I just need some real "focused" time!


----------



## Sonoftheday (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive meditated on Jonathon Edwards 70 resolutions several times in the past few months, they have made me want to make my own resolutions. 

If youve never read them I would suggest doing so, they can be found here. 

Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 27, 2007)

God grant that we may all profitably redeem the time.


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

Sonoftheday said:


> Ive meditated on Jonathon Edwards 70 resolutions several times in the past few months, they have made me want to make my own resolutions.
> 
> If youve never read them I would suggest doing so, they can be found here.
> 
> Historic Church Documents at Reformed.org


Very cool!


----------



## lololong (Dec 28, 2007)

"Resolutions" for our family:
-More consistency in the reading of the Word
-Keep going to the gym regularly
-Stick to our Dave Ramsey budget
For me: That I would teach my girls well, ie teaching them what is important in life...so much more than the academics. That I would demonstrate it...actions speak louder than words.


----------



## etexas (Dec 28, 2007)

lololong said:


> "Resolutions" for our family:
> -More consistency in the reading of the Word
> -Keep going to the gym regularly
> -Stick to our Dave Ramsey budget
> For me: That I would teach my girls well, ie teaching them what is important in life...so much more than the academics. That I would demonstrate it...actions speak louder than words.


Nice! I hit the Gym yesterday! I felt so good mentally, I always feel more focused when I am in better shape, my Wife is giving me till the 1st to enjoy the fridge, before the really yummy stuff gets tossed. Sad sigh.....


----------



## etexas (Dec 29, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> God grant that we may all profitably redeem the time.


Amen Andrew, missed that earlier Brother. Nice.


----------



## etexas (Dec 30, 2007)

Since this Lord's Day is the last before '08 I decided to use my "alloted" *BUMP* to get a feel for what the PB Members want to change for the coming year. I thank those who have given input , it has inspired me. For those who have not posted, fire away! You may have a Resolution or two that we all need to add. Grace and Peace.


----------



## etexas (Dec 31, 2007)

......Last chance boys and girls.....unless you are real Old School Eastern Orthodox!


----------



## BJClark (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm with Victor, I don't make new years resolutions..I never keep them so why bother making them???


----------



## thekingsknight (Dec 31, 2007)

Lose weight in 08! (Get my head out of the feed bag).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 31, 2007)

Gain weight, exercise less.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Dec 31, 2007)

BJClark said:


> I'm with Victor, I don't make new years resolutions..I never keep them so why bother making them???


True. Why bother making them when you can't keep them? I prefer not to make resolutions in order that I may actually do something. That way, I have nowhere to go but up.


nleshelman said:


> Gain weight, exercise less.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2007)

*LOSE 15 pounds over a year and a half *(without doing it due to malaria or other health problems):

This one is big. Background data: 5 years in the military, have jumped out of planes and ran a marathan, did a lot of sports (Judo, wrestling), could bench 375... ah, but now life here takes a lot out of us.... to just live. When I became a minister I gained 10 pounds that I have never lost. Add another 5 or 10 for our first child. 

I am a big burly guy who is really "thick" (likened to a brick..ummm.... outhouse on occasion)....I can still hike all day (29 hours in a 3 day period through mud last month)but I am getting slow and winded when I run too fast.... my wind sprints are laughable. I am feeling old and washed up at 32.


*Read the New Testament all the way through in the ___language* and the English. This will be slow going. So many new words.


*Actually save some money: * It is so hard to save money when pressing needs are all around. If a local kid is deathly sick, how do I keep money in the wallet and not help him get treatment. So, for about 2 and 1/2 years now, I have not accumulated any savings. This worries my wife at times. I want to change that. I plan to put money automatically into an account such that I cannot pull it out and thus force myself to save something.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 1, 2008)

I was going to resolve to stop procrastinating.... but I think I'll put that off until 2009.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 1, 2008)

I would like to read through the entire bible before my wedding (JD's 90-day calendar is hopefully going to help me attain this goal!) and also become more disciplined in my eating and exercising habits.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 1, 2008)

This is not a "resolution" but a change I've decided to make for our family worship:

In morning and evening family worship we will be following the Psalmody Calendar (example) so as to sing the selection of the day at both hours in the hope of becoming more familiar with what we're singing and of gaining fuel for our family and private prayers.


----------

